# 

## Master_Bo

**     .     ** .

  (   ,   ,  ,    )

  "  "  . (       ). 

  ,             :
_" ,               1 - 8  2  6    2  11    "  ()      "      4  9   "              "."_

     312-     , ,    ,               .

        ...  ?    ? 

  -    ?   .

----------


## Storn

....           :yes:

----------


## Master_Bo

> ....


,      :Big Grin: 

     ? 

 ... 129-  ,     ,     -    .

 ,        . .       ,   -   ?  :quest:  :quest:

----------


## Storn

- ?
      ?
     ,   ,          :Big Grin:

----------


## Master_Bo

> - ?
>       ?


 ,    :     ,            .    ,       .            ,     .

 ,    .  :yes: 





> ,   ,


,  ,      ,  ... ( )   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

*Master_Bo*, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=65839
          ... ...   20  ..  ..

----------


## Master_Bo

> *Master_Bo*, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=65839
>           ... ...   20  ..  ..


, ,    :    10 ()  (  ).       " .."  " .."   "     (,  etc..)  ..".
    ,   "".   *.*



> ,     .      .    ,


 ?!!  "     ,     ."?  "     ."?

,   .  )  1  22.3. 129-.      ? ",     ..." ,   !

      (      ) -    ,    )  1  22.3.  129-.

   -,   ,            ?

----------


## .

*Master_Bo*,    ,      .      ,       .    ,    ,   .           .

   ,  .       ,   .      .     .   ?   .    ,           ?
    -     ,      .  ,      ,  .      .         ,    .
       ,     .    ,   ,    ?

----------


## ˸

> -,   ,


 ...             ... ?

----------


## Storn

> *Master_Bo*,    ,      .      ,       .    ,    ,   .           .
> 
>    ,  .       ,   .      .     .   ?   .    ,           ?
>     -     ,      .  ,      ,  .      .         ,    .
>        ,     .    ,   ,    ?


+120 :7:

----------


## Master_Bo

, *.*, -, ,  ,    ,  .

  .




> .     .


    ,      ?     ,   ,   ,    .    ,   ,         .    ,        ?   , .

_.      -  ! _  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Master_Bo

> ...             ... ?


 ,       .      ,     ,   ...

----------


## Master_Bo

> +120

----------


## .

> .      -  !


     ,       -  .       :Wink:

----------


## Storn

-   ,     .....
    , ?

----------


## Master_Bo

> ,       -  .


  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ,  .


        ...        ...()  ()         ..   ..        ?

----------


## Master_Bo

> -   ,     .....
>     , ?


:
_-              ... ?
-   ,     ....._

        ...  :Big Grin: 

       ?  ?

----------


## Master_Bo

> ?


-.  -   ,     ,       ,  :    ,   ,          ..    ,  .

 ,   ( - "") ,       ,    - , ?

----------


## efreytor

*Master_Bo*,       ?    ?    ..  ...         ...   ?   ?    ..    ...    :Big Grin: 
   ...           ))           ))

----------


## .

*Master_Bo*,          .       , -  .
 ,    ,            :Smilie:

----------


## Master_Bo

> *Master_Bo*,       ?    ?


 - (   ), ,  ...   . ",  ?!" - ,  ?  ,    ,  ,   .  :Big Grin: 




> *Master_Bo*,          .       , - 
>  .
>  ,    ,


, ,   ,  ,  ...  :yes:

----------


## lokispb

:
      "  ...", ..  ,     ,     **  ,   .
       (),       (     ),     .

----------


## Master_Bo

> :
>       "  ...", ..  ,     ,     **  ,   .
>        (),       (     ),     .


!     .
 ,   ,    .    ,    ,    .      -...

 ,   :
 56-15428/2009

----------


## Deeply Disturbed

,        ,     .        .            (        \  ),      ...

----------


## .

*Deeply Disturbed*,          ?     ?       .       5

----------


## Master_Bo

> ,        ,     .


  ,       "  " .      (       ),   .

----------


## lokispb

> ...  .


  -    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Master_Bo

> -    ...


, -,  , ...  :Smilie: .   (  )   ,     .   .  .    .  ,     . ,    ,    ,      ,         .
        ,             .
 :Smilie:  ,     ..

----------


## ˸

> ..


    ,        ... !

----------


## .

,

----------

!  ,  2004         ,   ,      .    2006      ,             .        ,     .       .     - ?      ,  ,       ?     -   ? , ,   -          .     ,        ...      ?       ?        ?      .  ,  !

----------

> ,  ,


   .

----------


## .

> ?


      .

----------

> .


  ?   ,      ,           ?        ? 
   !

----------


## .

.

----------


## -

,    !

 :  2007   ,  .   2009    ,       3   .      2010.    ,      ,      .             . 

          ,     ,     ?      2013 ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,


     .      :Frown:    ,            2013

----------


## zak1c

> ,            2013


   ?

----------


## .

.     .

----------


## NataliyaK

!       ,     " "  -        ,   .     ,    .  .           ( )        ,    - ?  .      26 ,        24 .     .      ,       -               .      .   ,     ?((

----------

, .    ,          (           , ..  ,      ).  -  ,           (2002 ).      . ,           ,    ?          - ?

----------


## .



----------

*.*, 



> 


 ?

----------


## .

**,              .  ,     .

----------


## greisic

> , .    ,          (           , ..  ,      ).  -  ,           (2002 ).      . ,           ,    ?          - ?


 2004     .   .

----------


## .

*greisic*,    ?  ,       -  (    ).      .      .
       ,

----------


## 4erep

-   ,      .      ,     -  ?       ,   ,  , ..     .   -  ?    -  ?

----------

?

 ,

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## 4erep

> ,     .


 ,    . ,   ,     1 ,          27      10000 -  1         :Frown:

----------


## .

*4erep*,       .        ,         2013       .       2013

----------


## 213

,  !!!

1.   " "   (    )    ,     .
2.   " " (    )        ,      .
3.    (        /              / )   ( )  .

:  ,   2009 ,   2010   .         (       )    ""   .      ,     (       ).       .   .
:         (       ).    .  ,        ,   (,   ..) .
      ?

    .     .   .      .    .      ,   ,    .        .   " "         (    ).       15%.              15%.    10  ,     ,       .              .    .
           .

     .     .

PS:       ,    93            ,             2006.           ,         .

----------


## .

> .


      -     ,        :Wink:        .  ,      .
-  ?      ?       .

----------

> .    .   .      .    .     ,   ,    .


  :Wow:           ,      ,   .

----------


## 88

,          ,   .         .        ,        .   ,       .       ,    .

----------


## NataliyaK

! , ,  :  .     15- ,       19-  (""  ).                 .        !       ,         ?      2013    .         .  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,


    ?       .     ,     .   .     
    .      ,   .     -      .    5      .    2    ?  :Frown:

----------


## 88

,     ,      3-  ?

----------


## .

> 3.    ,    227  ,       **                 .


.

----------


## 88

,       ,     20-  . ..  3-  .    20- ,       .       3  (3   )     5-   3- ,  ?

----------


## .

,          .  ,      ,   .

----------


## NataliyaK

.,   .   ,    2013 .    .       ,    (.  .     -    / , .

----------


## 123456789

, ,     .     ,   ,  .   11             ( )          . -              ,        .         ,           ,  ,  ,        2          .  .       ))))))))))                  .                  ,      ,            .            ,      .       ((((  .  ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## 123456789

> ?


     ,        .   46

----------


## .

,     .   ,   160  -   .

----------

> ,     .   ,   160  -   .


 
               46?       ?      ,

----------


## .

**,     ,   .

----------

> ?       .     ,     .   .     
>     .      ,   .     -      .    5      .    2    ?


   ,                    ?

----------


## .

.          15

----------

> .          15


        ?           ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ?     ?       
       .  ,

----------

> ?     ?       
>        .  ,


       ....    ....                  (      !!!),    ,   ,      ,   !!!   -     !    50 ..  10,11,12 ....         ,      ,     . ,        8  13 ,    .      ,   )))

----------


## .

> !!


     ?  :Smilie:   ,     ?




> 


    ,    , ?     ?




> 


        ,     .      /2013.  -4      .

----------

!
     .,   (,,) .  ,       -          ?    (, )      - ?
      -    .    ? ,     ...

----------


## .

,     .    ,      
       ,   . 




> .    ?


 .

----------

,  .
  ,      ?

----------


## .

,  ,       ,   .

----------


## Mikiwell

,     ,      ,    ,      ?

----------


## Storn

.....     ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Poly76

:
   - 6%  ,      .    :
1.  / 25/10/13 (    ?) 
2.     28/10/2013+    .
3.  5    (05/11/13)        
4.       (     -   04/11/13  05/11/13),  ,   30116.82  .(      )
5.     25/11/13   . 
  -       -     1   69 ..,   ..    64..,  2 ,  3   , ..    01/01/2013     (  04/11/2013)   64..            -      -     30116.82 ,        9 ?
6.           ?   ?   ?         .    ,       .     ?                  ,    ?
 -             -        ?     ?       28-     ,      ,     ?
   ,      ,     -       ,    -      . 
    ,     !

----------


## 88

,             .      2 . 4       ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## 88

..   2014  - 2   2   4-  2013 .?

----------


## .

.        -

----------


## 88

.    1                 -    , -      .       ,     .         .           ,         .           ,       ,        -   .   -    .        ,           . 
  ,              .  
    ,    .         .

----------


## House171

!
   ,  -   .
   :      .    .  .   ,     .           ?

----------


## .

.     ,    31      (  ).      ,  ,

----------


## House171



----------

!
 ,    -   ,    .
 :    2002 ,  -  .   -, ,     ,    .  ,    , ...
,             .
 :      ? ..   ,    ,      -  ?    ,   - ...

----------


## .

.

----------

.,    !
,    ,      ,          , .. ,    ,     .     -        , ,  ?

----------

**,      .

----------


## .

** ,    . 




> ,


          .     .  ,         ?
     3  .

----------

** ,   ,      

*.*, " " -   2010,2011  2012?        .

----------


## .

-  .       ))
       2009   .

----------

!              .        -    (      ).     (.) !  .



    ,      ?     ,   ,   ,    .    ,   ,         .    ,        ?   , .

_.      -  ! _  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]

----------


## .

.      (    35,7 ),

----------

,     ""

----------


## zak1c

> (.)


/    ,

----------

,     ?....
 2013 , 17.09.     ,      .       ,     .              2  3 , ..   ,     .    ,    ,   ,    ....            ...    -    ,       ,   -    ?....

----------


## Storn

>

----------

- ?)))  ?   , ?

----------


## Storn

> , ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## AndreyBal

!
   .        2012-2013-2014    .       2016 ,     2013-2014-2015 ?
,             2013. 
,      (4-5) ,       ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## AndreyBal

.     2013,      2012,    2013-2015 +2012.
    ,      (      ),       ,     ?

----------


## .

>

----------


## AndreyBal

.   ,  ,                      .       .           ,       2010, 2011 ,     .         3 .        2010  2014 .

----------


## .

> .


       .




> 2010, 2011 ,     .


   .

----------


## AndreyBal

> .


  ,        ,           .  , : 
1)         
2)        ,      .   ,      -     , , .
3)       -       "",   . 
       ,         -

----------


## .

> 1)


     .    




> ,      .


   ,     .    .   ,   ,      ?




> -       "",   .


      ,     .

----------

